# pkg_libchk



## ccc (Aug 2, 2009)

hi

Howto install *pkg_libchk* on freeBSD 7.2?

```
# pkg_libchk
pkg_libchk: Command not found.
```


----------



## ale (Aug 2, 2009)

ccc said:
			
		

> hi
> 
> Howto install *pkg_libchk* on freeBSD 7.2?
> 
> ...


What is pkg_libchk?
Are you talking about sysutils/libchk?


----------



## ccc (Aug 2, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> what is pkg_libchk?
> Are you talking about sysutils/libchk?


Not


----------



## ccc (Aug 2, 2009)

/usr/ports/sysutils/bsdadminscripts must be installed.

The ports sysutils/bsdadminscripts contains a script called pkg_libchk 
that can list all packages that require rebuilding.

greetings
ccc


----------



## ale (Aug 2, 2009)

So you are able to find it by yourself?


----------



## ccc (Aug 2, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> So you are able to find it by yourself?


Yep


----------

